# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Pas de Profil d'approvisionnement pour tester mon appli sur Ipad

## coach17

Bonjour  tous,
voici mon problme:
j'ai fait une petite appli Xamarin.form.

J'ai test sur une tablette android en installant l'apk.

Pour installer sur Ipad par contre j'ai un problme.
J'ai suivi le guide et j'obtiens bien sous Xcode un "iOS Team Provisioning Profile" valable 6 jours, et je parviens depuis xcode  installer une appli vide sur ma tablette, jusque l tout fonctionne.

Mais sous visual studio, je retrouve bien mon identit de signature, par contre Aucun profil d'approvisionnement n'est trouv  ::(: 
Je ne parviens donc pas  tester mon application.

Quelquun peut-il m'aider s'il vous plait ??

----------

